# أبحث عن مشروع تخرج دبلوم عالي (الكترونيات)



## قرحة الرمس (30 يناير 2008)

أخوتي في الله
السلام عليكم
أبحث عن مشروع تخرج في الدبلوم العالي للهندسه الالكترونيه:82:


----------



## علاءالدين مساعد (29 أغسطس 2010)

*هندسة الكترونية*

بحث عن مشروع تخرج :73:


----------



## الدحداح الأثري (30 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم..اريد عمل الة حاسبة الكترونية بسيطة تجمع اعداد من اربعة خانات مثلا وتجري باقي العمليات..
كيف يمكنني بناء هذه الدائرة وماهي الchipsالمطلوبة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng_Mukhtar (3 فبراير 2013)

ارجو المساعده ابح عن مشروع تخرج في هندسه الالكترونيات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 فبراير 2013)

هذه روابط لمشاريع عديدة
PROJECTS
400 مشروع فى 15 قسم مختلف
Downloads / 8051 Projects : 8051 Microcontroller Projects AVR PIC Projects Tutorials Ebooks Libraries codes
Practical PIC Projects Homepage

اختار ما تشاء و يمكن مناقشة ما تريد هنا


----------

